# newly told



## hooch (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi all been told I have ibs am 36 am really struggling with it I suffer from panning attacks aswell and when I have for eg a sore stomach I really panic another to worried I have ibs oh I never have ibs d well once I did at the very start but it's generally soft and easy to come out I fart abit in the morning and that's about it but when I eat I tenced up stomach gose all tight after the first mouthful but then easies up then might get it again I know I shouldn't worrie but I am free king out


----------

